# A few pics



## Artworldonline (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello, I have uploaded some photos as an album of some work that I have done recently. Hope you like them...



Donna


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Nice work*

Hello Donna

Nice work Donna. Do you work from reference photos or just create the images from memory or imagination? I assume these are drawings if so what pencils and paper do you use?

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Artworldonline (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi there, the Cow is from a photo I have taken, where possible I try to draw from photos, both the wolves are reference photos from elsewhere. Elf lady just a drawing. I am willing myself to just be able to draw without needing to copy...any tips on how to do this would be appreciated. 

I am using Conte Pastel Pencils, some cheap pastel chalks that I need to get through before upgrading and also Conte Graphite Pencils. 

Hoping to learn more as I go along and hopefully from others on here.

Thanks

Donna


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Sketching*

Hello Donna

I do a quick pencil sketch before I paint a watercolor. No matter if it's a location painting or from a photo I don't use drawing aids....I just start sketching. I paint places so I use perspective and proportion to rough things in. I try to think of all objects as shapes or collections of shapes. I think that frees you up. If you say you are going to sketch a car your brain says "oh a car that's hard" but if you think of the car as just a shape it's less intimidating. I also say the word 'about' a lot. This is located 'about' here and this is 'about' this tall. Somehow it helps me with the process.

I don't do much detail in my work so I don't think my advice will be of much use to you. There are others in the forum who do amazing detailed drawings and I'm sure they will be able to offer much better advice. I just thought I would pass along the process I use in my work.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Artworldonline (Sep 8, 2013)

Morning Robert,

Thanks for the tips. I think it's a matter of trying not to overthink drawings, I am an overthinker. Also practice. Your advice will be useful for the next time I try to just sketch something out.

Thanks again

Donna


----------



## fil (Jan 16, 2014)

Love the first wolf.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 26, 2014)

*Elf Lady*



Artworldonline said:


> Hello, I have uploaded some photos as an album of some work that I have done recently. Hope you like them...
> 
> 
> 
> Donna


Donna,

I LOVE your elf lady drawing! The background is very pretty.

Kanga


----------



## asdok23 (Jan 26, 2014)

its nice work. very realistic.


----------



## Artworldonline (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you for the comments - it's very encouraging.


----------

